# Waiting For The New Purchase To Arrive.



## Ringel05

Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.







Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.






And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.






And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).


----------



## Mr. H.

Nutters' gonna nut.


----------



## Mr. H.

Gorgeous gunz, BTW.


----------



## HenryBHough

Me, I think I'll just stick to collecting political chamber pots.  For some reason there seems to be a wider variation of the FDR variety.  Perhaps because of the third term.....


----------



## Missourian

I know a guy that has one of those .

Now you'll need one of these...Howell Old West Conversions Conversion Cylinder 44 Cal Pietta 1860

And one of these...Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> I know a guy that has one of those .
> 
> Now you'll need one of these...Howell Old West Conversions Conversion Cylinder 44 Cal Pietta 1860
> 
> And one of these...Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.


You can get the conversion cylinders much cheaper and I didn't know they still made shoulder stocks for the Colts, thought they stopped making them at least a decade ago.  Thanks!
As for historical accuracy most never converted their cap and balls and most continued to carry them up to the 1880s,  Colt cartridge revolvers were expensive even back then besides Winchester rifles and shot guns were the preferred weapons in the old west.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. H. said:


> Nutters' gonna nut.




Yes.  Isn't it GRAND?


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutters' gonna nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Isn't it GRAND?
Click to expand...

That would be an M1 Garand........


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutters' gonna nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Isn't it GRAND?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be an M1 Garand........
Click to expand...



We have two of those chez boe.


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).



Interesting choices. Obviously you are a collector, they are works of art.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choices. Obviously you are a collector, they are works of art.
Click to expand...

Combination collector and living historian, currently focusing on the American western period from the 1830s through the 1880s.


----------



## rockledr

The waiting sucks. But the anticipation builds. The 1860 should be a really fun gun to shoot.

BTW did you get your 58 Remington loading lever fixed?


----------



## Dot Com

good clinger thread.... errr.... I mean nice fire sticks.


----------



## Ringel05

rockledr said:


> The waiting sucks. But the anticipation builds. The 1860 should be a really fun gun to shoot.
> 
> BTW did you get your 58 Remington loading lever fixed?


Not yet, just found a gunsmith down here in Podunk on Friday.  I'll bring it in next week.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## rockledr

Good, it's hard to find a good smith.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.


----------



## PredFan

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories of kills at a mile or more.



Same here. I used to do Civil War reinactments with my brother. Was lots of fun.


----------



## Ringel05

Dot Com said:


> good clinger thread.... errr.... I mean nice fire sticks.


Now if you only knew what clinker meant......


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.


At the battle of Spotsylvania Court House Major General John Sedgwick was killed by a Confederate Sniper using a Whitsworth rifle at about a distance of 550 yards.  This is the longest known sniper kill during the civil War and basically the sniper "got lucky".  Sedgewick was admonishing his me for dodging lead bees:

The verbatim report made by General McMahon, who was at Sedgwick's side at his untimely death:
I gave the necessary order to move the troops to the right, and as they rose to execute the movement the enemy opened a sprinkling fire, partly from sharp-shooters. As the bullets whistled by, some of the men dodged. The general said laughingly, "What! what! men, dodging this way for single bullets! What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." A few seconds after, a man who had been separated from his regiment passed directly in front of the general, and at the same moment a sharp-shooter's bullet passed with a long shrill whistle very close, and the soldier, who was then just in front of the general, dodged to the ground. The general touched him gently with his foot, and said, "Why, my man, I am ashamed of you, dodging that way," and repeated the remark, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." The man rose and saluted and said good-naturedly, "General, I dodged a shell once, and if I hadn't, it would have taken my head off. I believe in dodging. "The general laughed and replied, "All right, my man; go to your place."

For a third time the same shrill whistle, closing with a dull, heavy stroke, interrupted our talk; when, as I was about to resume, the general's face turned slowly to me, the blood spurting from his left cheek under the eye in a steady stream. He fell in my direction ; I was so close to him that my effort to support him failed, and I fell with him.


----------



## Dot Com

Ringel05 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> good clinger thread.... errr.... I mean nice fire sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you only knew what clinker meant......
Click to expand...

I like reasonable firearms. The ones you posted are quite nice.


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.


Did Civ War for almost 20 years, started out "cornfed" and ended up "wellfed".......  Last CS Unit was the 27th VA, Stonewall Brigade, the last US unit was the 4th US Regulars.  As a cornfed (Before I joined the Stonewall Brigade) I commanded a regiment, as a wellfed I was the Quartermaster Sergent, got tired of standing in ranks.......   
From there I was talked into doing the dark side and started doing WWII, 2nd Gebirgsjager (Wehrmacht),  No more standing in battle lines blazing away at one another.


----------



## Ringel05

Dot Com said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> good clinger thread.... errr.... I mean nice fire sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you only knew what clinker meant......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like reasonable firearms. The ones you posted are quite nice.
Click to expand...

I know, you've told me before, just givin' ya shit....... 
Reasonable eh?  Ya probably wouldn't like my "modern" collection then.........


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Ringel05 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the battle of Spotsylvania Court House Major General John Sedgwick was killed by a Confederate Sniper using a Whitsworth rifle at about a distance of 550 yards.  This is the longest known sniper kill during the civil War and basically the sniper "got lucky".  Sedgewick was admonishing his me for dodging lead bees:
> 
> The verbatim report made by General McMahon, who was at Sedgwick's side at his untimely death:
> I gave the necessary order to move the troops to the right, and as they rose to execute the movement the enemy opened a sprinkling fire, partly from sharp-shooters. As the bullets whistled by, some of the men dodged. The general said laughingly, "What! what! men, dodging this way for single bullets! What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." A few seconds after, a man who had been separated from his regiment passed directly in front of the general, and at the same moment a sharp-shooter's bullet passed with a long shrill whistle very close, and the soldier, who was then just in front of the general, dodged to the ground. The general touched him gently with his foot, and said, "Why, my man, I am ashamed of you, dodging that way," and repeated the remark, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." The man rose and saluted and said good-naturedly, "General, I dodged a shell once, and if I hadn't, it would have taken my head off. I believe in dodging. "The general laughed and replied, "All right, my man; go to your place."
> 
> For a third time the same shrill whistle, closing with a dull, heavy stroke, interrupted our talk; when, as I was about to resume, the general's face turned slowly to me, the blood spurting from his left cheek under the eye in a steady stream. He fell in my direction ; I was so close to him that my effort to support him failed, and I fell with him.
Click to expand...


Right. That's one article you found on the Internet. I've read it. If you want to dig a little beyond that, you can get the entire 40-year run of Confederate Veteran magazine on CD now, for cheap. Not only is it a great reference source of information on weapons of the Civil War, but there are many anecdotal stories of snipers and the long-range kills they accumulated (there are over 11,000 soldier's articles and letters in the index).


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the battle of Spotsylvania Court House Major General John Sedgwick was killed by a Confederate Sniper using a Whitsworth rifle at about a distance of 550 yards.  This is the longest known sniper kill during the civil War and basically the sniper "got lucky".  Sedgewick was admonishing his me for dodging lead bees:
> 
> The verbatim report made by General McMahon, who was at Sedgwick's side at his untimely death:
> I gave the necessary order to move the troops to the right, and as they rose to execute the movement the enemy opened a sprinkling fire, partly from sharp-shooters. As the bullets whistled by, some of the men dodged. The general said laughingly, "What! what! men, dodging this way for single bullets! What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." A few seconds after, a man who had been separated from his regiment passed directly in front of the general, and at the same moment a sharp-shooter's bullet passed with a long shrill whistle very close, and the soldier, who was then just in front of the general, dodged to the ground. The general touched him gently with his foot, and said, "Why, my man, I am ashamed of you, dodging that way," and repeated the remark, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." The man rose and saluted and said good-naturedly, "General, I dodged a shell once, and if I hadn't, it would have taken my head off. I believe in dodging. "The general laughed and replied, "All right, my man; go to your place."
> 
> For a third time the same shrill whistle, closing with a dull, heavy stroke, interrupted our talk; when, as I was about to resume, the general's face turned slowly to me, the blood spurting from his left cheek under the eye in a steady stream. He fell in my direction ; I was so close to him that my effort to support him failed, and I fell with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. That's one article you found on the Internet. I've read it. If you want to dig a little beyond that, you can get the entire 40-year run of Confederate Veteran magazine on CD now, for cheap. Not only is it a great reference source of information on weapons of the Civil War, but there are many anecdotal stories of snipers and the long-range kills they accumulated (there are over 11,000 soldier's articles and letters in the index).
Click to expand...

The one I referenced, concerning Sedgwick it the only "confirmed" long range kill.  The problem with anecdotal storys is the source, many were known to "embellish".........
I have a copy (not original) of McMahons report in my library, that's where I got it from.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Ringel05 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the battle of Spotsylvania Court House Major General John Sedgwick was killed by a Confederate Sniper using a Whitsworth rifle at about a distance of 550 yards.  This is the longest known sniper kill during the civil War and basically the sniper "got lucky".  Sedgewick was admonishing his me for dodging lead bees:
> 
> The verbatim report made by General McMahon, who was at Sedgwick's side at his untimely death:
> I gave the necessary order to move the troops to the right, and as they rose to execute the movement the enemy opened a sprinkling fire, partly from sharp-shooters. As the bullets whistled by, some of the men dodged. The general said laughingly, "What! what! men, dodging this way for single bullets! What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." A few seconds after, a man who had been separated from his regiment passed directly in front of the general, and at the same moment a sharp-shooter's bullet passed with a long shrill whistle very close, and the soldier, who was then just in front of the general, dodged to the ground. The general touched him gently with his foot, and said, "Why, my man, I am ashamed of you, dodging that way," and repeated the remark, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." The man rose and saluted and said good-naturedly, "General, I dodged a shell once, and if I hadn't, it would have taken my head off. I believe in dodging. "The general laughed and replied, "All right, my man; go to your place."
> 
> For a third time the same shrill whistle, closing with a dull, heavy stroke, interrupted our talk; when, as I was about to resume, the general's face turned slowly to me, the blood spurting from his left cheek under the eye in a steady stream. He fell in my direction ; I was so close to him that my effort to support him failed, and I fell with him.
Click to expand...


I once had more than 200 Civil War books. I was bitten by the bug. The American Civil War is the most fascinating event I've ever studied in my life. It gets all-consuming though. I started collecting Civil War paper ephemera (soldier's letters mainly) back when they were still relatively cheap. I was living in Atlanta then, so there were many others around who suffered the same addiction.

Over the years I spent my weekends visiting dozens of significant Civil War sites in Georgia, Alabama, and Tennessee. I visited many Confederate cemeteries and smaller burial sites as well. Nearly all the headstones look like this one at the Marietta Confederate Cemetery where 3000 soldiers are buried. That's one of the unfortunate aspects of the Civil War. So much of the Confederate army's history vanished forever without a record and without a name on its gravestone. All these young boys just vanished from existence as if they were never here. Sad.


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guns, very nice. I was really into black powder shooting back in the 90's. Up north of Crescent City, California, near the Oregon state line, is a really nice shooting range where they hold a rendesvous twice a year. Everybody shows up in clothing from the 1800's and they sleep in period tents, and they shoot and party for three days. The coolest thing I ever saw there was an original (not a replica) Whitworth Confederate sniper rifle with 4x scope. Here's a link that explains the innovative design of the Whitworth. Whitworth Rifle
> It was deadly in the hands of Civil War snipers. There are many stories in Confederate Veteran of kills at a mile or more. Exaggerated maybe, but the fact that it was deadly at long range is no fable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the battle of Spotsylvania Court House Major General John Sedgwick was killed by a Confederate Sniper using a Whitsworth rifle at about a distance of 550 yards.  This is the longest known sniper kill during the civil War and basically the sniper "got lucky".  Sedgewick was admonishing his me for dodging lead bees:
> 
> The verbatim report made by General McMahon, who was at Sedgwick's side at his untimely death:
> I gave the necessary order to move the troops to the right, and as they rose to execute the movement the enemy opened a sprinkling fire, partly from sharp-shooters. As the bullets whistled by, some of the men dodged. The general said laughingly, "What! what! men, dodging this way for single bullets! What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." A few seconds after, a man who had been separated from his regiment passed directly in front of the general, and at the same moment a sharp-shooter's bullet passed with a long shrill whistle very close, and the soldier, who was then just in front of the general, dodged to the ground. The general touched him gently with his foot, and said, "Why, my man, I am ashamed of you, dodging that way," and repeated the remark, "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." The man rose and saluted and said good-naturedly, "General, I dodged a shell once, and if I hadn't, it would have taken my head off. I believe in dodging. "The general laughed and replied, "All right, my man; go to your place."
> 
> For a third time the same shrill whistle, closing with a dull, heavy stroke, interrupted our talk; when, as I was about to resume, the general's face turned slowly to me, the blood spurting from his left cheek under the eye in a steady stream. He fell in my direction ; I was so close to him that my effort to support him failed, and I fell with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I once had more than 200 Civil War books. I was bitten by the bug. The American Civil War is the most fascinating event I've ever studied in my life. It gets all-consuming though. I started collecting Civil War paper ephemera (soldier's letters mainly) back when they were still relatively cheap. I was living in Atlanta then, so there were many others around who suffered the same addiction.
> 
> Over the years I spent my weekends visiting dozens of significant Civil War sites in Georgia, Alabama, and Tennessee. I visited many Confederate cemeteries and smaller burial sites as well. Nearly all the headstones look like this one at the Marietta Confederate Cemetery where 3000 soldiers are buried. That's one of the unfortunate aspects of the Civil War. So much of the Confederate army's history vanished forever without a record and without a name on its gravestone. All these young boys just vanished from existence as if they were never here. Sad.
> 
> View attachment 32171
Click to expand...

Got rid of much of my Civil War Library when I moved onto WWII, now that I live out west my focus is the 1830s though the late 1870s, early 1880s so guess what my reading matter consists of.......


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy that has one of those .
> 
> Now you'll need one of these...Howell Old West Conversions Conversion Cylinder 44 Cal Pietta 1860
> 
> And one of these...Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the conversion cylinders much cheaper and I didn't know they still made shoulder stocks for the Colts, thought they stopped making them at least a decade ago.  Thanks!
> As for historical accuracy most never converted their cap and balls and most continued to carry them up to the 1880s,  Colt cartridge revolvers were expensive even back then besides Winchester rifles and shot guns were the preferred weapons in the old west.
Click to expand...



Shame the stock costs more than the gun!

Doesn't mean I'm not getting one though...so I suppose it is not outrageous.

Cabela's also has a reasonably priced holster ($25) I'm looking to pick up...after I see how well it is constructed.

The Cabela's in K.C. has them in stock,  just have to get by there.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Trip...lvers/741217.uts?WT.tsrc=CRR&WT.mc_id=crrdtfd
Triple K Leather Holster for Army Navy Colt Style Blackpowder Revolvers Cabela s


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy that has one of those .
> 
> Now you'll need one of these...Howell Old West Conversions Conversion Cylinder 44 Cal Pietta 1860
> 
> And one of these...Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the conversion cylinders much cheaper and I didn't know they still made shoulder stocks for the Colts, thought they stopped making them at least a decade ago.  Thanks!
> As for historical accuracy most never converted their cap and balls and most continued to carry them up to the 1880s,  Colt cartridge revolvers were expensive even back then besides Winchester rifles and shot guns were the preferred weapons in the old west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the stock costs more than the gun!
> 
> Doesn't mean I'm not getting one though...so I suppose it is not outrageous.
> 
> Cabela's also has a reasonably priced holster ($25) I'm looking to pick up...after I see how well it is constructed.
> 
> The Cabela's in K.C. has them in stock,  just have to get by there.
> Triple K Leather Holster for Army Navy Colt Style Blackpowder Revolvers Cabela s
Click to expand...

The holster is too modern for my need, the least expensive period holster I've found so far is about $50 and there are custom rigs that can be had for just under $500.........  I figure a proper period holster and simple wide (heavy duty) period belt will cost me about $100.  The three most expensive items for doing living history are generally weapons, footwear and "coats".  I indicated coats in parentheses because of the multiple choices on has from frocks to sack coats to leather coats/plains indian shirts, vaquero jackets, etc., between $150 to $500.  Proper shirt, trousers and vests ain't cheap either......
Typically a good period hat will set ya back anywhere from $30 for a simple wool felt to $350 for a 10x beaver felt.  
The problem with doing multiple time periods is one needs multiple everything, what people used, carried and wore during and after the Civil War wasn't around in the 1820s, 30s and 40s.  Matter of fact if you're doing anything pre 1835 almost every firearm available out west was flintlock, after 1840 most firearms were percussion.  You can use the older stuff for some of the later time periods but obviously not the other way around.
Yup, it's an expensive hobby......  A basic period "costume" will set ya back around $400 to $500, a well put together outfit will cost about $1000, all of this not including firearms and period personal items, research, etc.  I have thousands of dollars invested over the last two and a half decades that I've been doing this.  If you do educational presentations/programs, etc some of it is tax deductible so it does help defray some of the cost the rest is deducted at the standard "hobby" rate.   
Like any hobby ya have to love it to be willing to sink that much time and money into it.


----------



## Ringel05

The Colt arrived Thursday, I was out of town so I picked it up off the back porch on Friday.  Absolutely gorgeous workmanship and one thing I missed when I ordered it it has a fluted cylinder as opposed to the standard full cylinder, good for post Civil War.  






Replacement cylinders run around $100 shipped so if i want a Civil War correct Colt I'll have to order one......  Probably not...... 
Have a holster on the way, found one on ebay (post Civil War correct) for $55.  Now all I need is a good belt and buckle, looking at a Civ War period russet belt with a Texas star spoon buckle, trying to decide on silver nickle or brass.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> The Colt arrived Thursday, I was out of town so I picked it up off the back porch on Friday.  Absolutely gorgeous workmanship and one thing I missed when I ordered it it has a fluted cylinder as opposed to the standard full cylinder, good for post Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement cylinders run around $100 shipped so if i want a Civil War correct Colt I'll have to order one......  Probably not......
> Have a holster on the way, found one on ebay (post Civil War correct) for $55.  Now all I need is a good belt and buckle, looking at a Civ War period russet belt with a Texas star spoon buckle, trying to decide on silver nickle or brass.



Cabela's has a replacement cylinder for $54.

1860 Army Revolver .44-Caliber Spare Cylinder Cabela s


----------



## Piss Bucket

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).



I bought a Uberti 1873 3-4 months ago in .357 mag.  It is fun as hell to shoot.  We enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Missourian

Picked up a Pietta 1851 Navy .36 caliber from Cabela's for $180.


----------



## NLT

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).


Clinger


----------



## Missourian

This is next on my list,  maybe six months of so down the road...






Pedersoli Howdah Hunter 20-Ga. Pistol Cabela s


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colt arrived Thursday, I was out of town so I picked it up off the back porch on Friday.  Absolutely gorgeous workmanship and one thing I missed when I ordered it it has a fluted cylinder as opposed to the standard full cylinder, good for post Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement cylinders run around $100 shipped so if i want a Civil War correct Colt I'll have to order one......  Probably not......
> Have a holster on the way, found one on ebay (post Civil War correct) for $55.  Now all I need is a good belt and buckle, looking at a Civ War period russet belt with a Texas star spoon buckle, trying to decide on silver nickle or brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabela's has a replacement cylinder for $54.
> 
> 1860 Army Revolver .44-Caliber Spare Cylinder Cabela s
Click to expand...

Did some research, the fluted cylinders were made in very limited number pre-Civil War and designated as a cavalry model though it apparently many had a lot of issues with the cylinders blowing out due to the thinness of the metal.  Colt replaced the ones returned with the standard Army (full) cylinders.  
Pretty sure with our modern metallurgy and stringent testing requirements there won't be any such problems with the current reproductions.
Heck it's that way with modern musket, the barrels are made thicker than the originals, often much thicker sometimes adding up to a pound per musket.


----------



## Missourian

Check out this ballistic gel test 30 grains of BP, .457 ball.


----------



## 007

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choices. Obviously you are a collector, they are works of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination collector and living historian, currently focusing on the American western period from the 1830s through the 1880s.
Click to expand...

Then might like my Ruger Vaquero Birdshead... 45 LC... same pistol Doc Holiday carried in the movie Tombstone, except a different finish with buffalo horn grips.


----------



## PredFan

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choices. Obviously you are a collector, they are works of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination collector and living historian, currently focusing on the American western period from the 1830s through the 1880s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then might like my Ruger Vaquero Birdshead... 45 LC... same pistol Doc Holiday carried in the movie Tombstone, except a different finish with buffalo horn grips.
Click to expand...


Those are works of art right there.


----------



## Ringel05

Pretty much decided on the Tulle as my next purchase but they only come in kits unless one wants to buy a cheap premade, non authentic reproduction Asian Indian (Curry) gun.  No thanks, the workmanship is questionable and the stock is teak, the metal is highly polished and I'd be afraid to fire a live round out of it. 

Here's what a Tulle is supposed to look like;






It was the preeminent French trade/voyager musket in the new world up through the French and Indian War, it was also used during the Rev War by some American Ranger units.  It's a 20 gage smoothbore though I could get it in .54 or .58 cal rifled for another $20.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).





My oldest son has one that belonged to his great, great, great, grandfather.

Still has the original leather CSA holster, and the old guy's picture is still on the wall of the family home.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).


Non-corrosive BP substitutes make them fun to shoot, too.


----------



## asaratis

Get yourself a Henry Mare's Leg....classified as a handgun, it is a Henry lever action rifle with a short stock and a 13" barrel.

I shoot mine one handed.


----------



## Ringel05

Roadrunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-corrosive BP substitutes make them fun to shoot, too.
Click to expand...

Being a historical purist, I do living history and reenacting, I use real black powder then thoroughly clean my firearms.


----------



## Ringel05

I ordered the Tulle kit, they are soldering the lugs and sight for me and all I have to do is the fit the hardware, do a little sanding on the stock and stain/seal the stock.


----------



## Ringel05

Amazingly the Tulle kit arrived today, was told they had to make more stocks and I wouldn't get it until the middle of January.  He must have sent it out with the first stock made.   When I opened it I was very surprised and pretty freaked out, it appears there's a ton of work I have to do to put it together, seriously considered returning it but after finding a series of videos by someone making a similar kit I realized while there is some difficulty I can do this.  Besides when I'm done I'll have an authentic reproduction and not some historically incorrect mass made piece of junk.


----------



## Ringel05

For those who missed it the is a Tulle, Fusil de Chasse.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's the raw kit, definitely not a "part A goes into part D" type of kit.


----------



## Ringel05

Finally got to really working on it about a month ago, taking it very slowly.  I have the barrel and the lock inletted now I need to pin the barrel in place.  I've been cutting the gates off the metal pieces, grinding, filing and sanding the metal and getting ready to fit the trigger.  
Later I'll fit the ramrod furrules, side plate, trigger guard and butt plate once I've shaved the stock down to a more appropriate size.


----------



## Ringel05

In the mean time, between working on the flinter and tailoring an 1870s - 80s outfit for myself I'm also refinishing an old CVA 12 gage muzzelloading SXS.  Will be removing the bluing, filing off the CVA stamps and the bull shit modern "engraving" on the rest of the metal parts.
Will most likely end up browning all the metal though I'm not sure whether I want to refinish the stock or not, we'll see.


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-corrosive BP substitutes make them fun to shoot, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a historical purist, I do living history and reenacting, I use real black powder then thoroughly clean my firearms.
Click to expand...

You kinda have to after shooting black powder...


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> In the mean time, between working on the flinter and tailoring an 1870s - 80s outfit for myself I'm also refinishing an old CVA 12 gage muzzelloading SXS.  Will be removing the bluing, filing off the CVA stamps and the bull shit modern "engraving" on the rest of the metal parts.
> Will most likely end up browning all the metal though I'm not sure whether I want to refinish the stock or not, we'll see.


I'll give you a stick of hickory...


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-corrosive BP substitutes make them fun to shoot, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a historical purist, I do living history and reenacting, I use real black powder then thoroughly clean my firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kinda have to after shooting black powder...
Click to expand...

Cleaning black powder fouling is easy, messy but easy.


----------



## Ringel05

The inletted lock and barrel on the Tulle.






The parts above it are for the CVA side by side I've decided to refinish.


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and here's the CVS taken apart.


----------



## EricWilliams

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).


Love the Colt.


----------



## EricWilliams

I'm a Beretta guy personally. 
92FS inox... drug of choice


----------



## Ringel05

EricWilliams said:


> I'm a Beretta guy personally.
> 92FS inox... drug of choice


I love Berettas too, heck I have firearms ranging from the 1740s up to today's modern weapons.


----------



## rockledr

How are the projects coming? I am really interested in the CVA.


----------



## Ringel05

rockledr said:


> How are the projects coming? I am really interested in the CVA.


I have the cheesy "engraving" filed off both hammers, the rear tang and one of the lock plates, almost completely filed off the other lock plate.  Gonna soak the barrels in vinegar to remove the bluing then probably brown the barrels.  I have to strip the poly off the stock, sand it down then refinish it with Tru Oil or Teak oil.  I'm also looking at manufacturing a steel butt plate for it.


----------



## rockledr

You're making good progress. It sounds like it will look really nice. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Ringel05

One thing I'll eventually have to do is either brown the barrel (and maybe) the tang, locks and trigger (trigger guard) or "cold" (rust) blue the barrel.  Both are somewhat labor intensive, cold bluing more so, but the finish will be authentic 1800s.  
I'll probably stick with browning the barrel only and leaving everything else as is, get a look similar to this barrel;


----------



## Missourian

Thanks for the updates.

Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.

Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.


Depends on who you get the kit from and I just took a look at the Traditions.........  Okay if you're not interested in even the slightest degree of authenticity, Davey Crockett never carried a percussion rifle let alone a "Plains" rifle (Hawkins style).
Here's Dixie Gun Works, their kits are (mostly) historically accurate and easy for the novice to put together with little extra work. 

Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.

Then we get into the very historically accurate kits and finished firearms that can take hundreds of hours to fit together (like mine).  Track of the Wolf and Pecatonica are the two premier sites to find those and the price difference shows it..........
Track of the Wolf has much, much better customer service, they're bigger, Pecatonica has great kits but their customer service leaves much to be desired. 

Track of the Wolf - Muzzle Loading & Black Powder Guns Kits, Parts, Accoutrements, Rendezvous Gear & Primitive Americana

Pecatonica River Long Rifle Supply

One other thing, that Traditions you're looking at is going to be barrel heavy, the smallest caliber those rifles were made in was .45, with the same barrel bored out to a .32 cal you're going to have much more steel to carry around and hold up.  not trying to discourage you just passing on what you'll most likely encounter.  

A long rifle specifically made as a squirrel gun is the Tennessee Poor Boy, comes in multiple calibers, flint and percussion, smoothbore and rifled, the barrel thicknesses match the caliber making it a fairly light longarm.   






If your heart is set on a Plains Rifle then by all means get it, again I'm just passing on information.


----------



## Ringel05

Now if ya really wanna have some fun...... and you have some money to burn........

Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you get the kit from and I just took a look at the Traditions.........  Okay if you're not interested in even the slightest degree of authenticity, Davey Crockett never carried a percussion rifle let alone a "Plains" rifle (Hawkins style).
> Here's Dixie Gun Works, their kits are (mostly) historically accurate and easy for the novice to put together with little extra work.
> 
> Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> Then we get into the very historically accurate kits and finished firearms that can take hundreds of hours to fit together (like mine).  Track of the Wolf and Pecatonica are the two premier sites to find those and the price difference shows it..........
> Track of the Wolf has much, much better customer service, they're bigger, Pecatonica has great kits but their customer service leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Track of the Wolf - Muzzle Loading & Black Powder Guns Kits, Parts, Accoutrements, Rendezvous Gear & Primitive Americana
> 
> Pecatonica River Long Rifle Supply
> 
> One other thing, that Traditions you're looking at is going to be barrel heavy, the smallest caliber those rifles were made in was .45, with the same barrel bored out to a .32 cal you're going to have much more steel to carry around and hold up.  not trying to discourage you just passing on what you'll most likely encounter.
> 
> A long rifle specifically made as a squirrel gun is the Tennessee Poor Boy, comes in multiple calibers, flint and percussion, smoothbore and rifled, the barrel thicknesses match the caliber making it a fairly light longarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your heart is set on a Plains Rifle then by all means get it, again I'm just passing on information.
Click to expand...



Thanks for all the info.  Authenticity isn't overly important to me...I just want a black powder small game rifle.

That said...I really like that Tennessee Poor Boy.  It's a little more than I wanted to spend for a kit,  but I can get it in .36 caliber,  which is what I really wanted in the first place.

Found this one in the white for (it looks like,  if I'm reading this correctly) $499 + shipping.

Tennessee Valley Muzzleloading

I already have some stock refinishing experience...so I may save a few extra pennies and give this a go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you get the kit from and I just took a look at the Traditions.........  Okay if you're not interested in even the slightest degree of authenticity, Davey Crockett never carried a percussion rifle let alone a "Plains" rifle (Hawkins style).
> Here's Dixie Gun Works, their kits are (mostly) historically accurate and easy for the novice to put together with little extra work.
> 
> Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> Then we get into the very historically accurate kits and finished firearms that can take hundreds of hours to fit together (like mine).  Track of the Wolf and Pecatonica are the two premier sites to find those and the price difference shows it..........
> Track of the Wolf has much, much better customer service, they're bigger, Pecatonica has great kits but their customer service leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Track of the Wolf - Muzzle Loading & Black Powder Guns Kits, Parts, Accoutrements, Rendezvous Gear & Primitive Americana
> 
> Pecatonica River Long Rifle Supply
> 
> One other thing, that Traditions you're looking at is going to be barrel heavy, the smallest caliber those rifles were made in was .45, with the same barrel bored out to a .32 cal you're going to have much more steel to carry around and hold up.  not trying to discourage you just passing on what you'll most likely encounter.
> 
> A long rifle specifically made as a squirrel gun is the Tennessee Poor Boy, comes in multiple calibers, flint and percussion, smoothbore and rifled, the barrel thicknesses match the caliber making it a fairly light longarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your heart is set on a Plains Rifle then by all means get it, again I'm just passing on information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  Authenticity isn't overly important to me...I just want a black powder small game rifle.
> 
> That said...I really like that Tennessee Poor Boy.  It's a little more than I wanted to spend for a kit,  but I can get it in .36 caliber,  which is what I really wanted in the first place.
> 
> Found this one in the white for (it looks like,  if I'm reading this correctly) $499 + shipping.
> 
> Tennessee Valley Muzzleloading
> 
> I already have some stock refinishing experience...so I may save a few extra pennies and give this a go.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...

Ya might want to give them a call first and ask how much work you have to do to put it together, make sure you DO NOT get 'metal in the white' unless you like some serious filing, grinding, temporing and polishing the metal parts.  I'd also ask what the price is because their price list is confusing at best, I'm thinking $1100 + shipping and any extras you might want.  
If you really want a part A fits part B type kit then it'll probably be more so Dixie Gun Works otherwise save up and find one already put together, sometimes it's only a couple of hundred dollars difference, you'll spend close to that just building most "kits".


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you get the kit from and I just took a look at the Traditions.........  Okay if you're not interested in even the slightest degree of authenticity, Davey Crockett never carried a percussion rifle let alone a "Plains" rifle (Hawkins style).
> Here's Dixie Gun Works, their kits are (mostly) historically accurate and easy for the novice to put together with little extra work.
> 
> Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> Then we get into the very historically accurate kits and finished firearms that can take hundreds of hours to fit together (like mine).  Track of the Wolf and Pecatonica are the two premier sites to find those and the price difference shows it..........
> Track of the Wolf has much, much better customer service, they're bigger, Pecatonica has great kits but their customer service leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Track of the Wolf - Muzzle Loading & Black Powder Guns Kits, Parts, Accoutrements, Rendezvous Gear & Primitive Americana
> 
> Pecatonica River Long Rifle Supply
> 
> One other thing, that Traditions you're looking at is going to be barrel heavy, the smallest caliber those rifles were made in was .45, with the same barrel bored out to a .32 cal you're going to have much more steel to carry around and hold up.  not trying to discourage you just passing on what you'll most likely encounter.
> 
> A long rifle specifically made as a squirrel gun is the Tennessee Poor Boy, comes in multiple calibers, flint and percussion, smoothbore and rifled, the barrel thicknesses match the caliber making it a fairly light longarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your heart is set on a Plains Rifle then by all means get it, again I'm just passing on information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  Authenticity isn't overly important to me...I just want a black powder small game rifle.
> 
> That said...I really like that Tennessee Poor Boy.  It's a little more than I wanted to spend for a kit,  but I can get it in .36 caliber,  which is what I really wanted in the first place.
> 
> Found this one in the white for (it looks like,  if I'm reading this correctly) $499 + shipping.
> 
> Tennessee Valley Muzzleloading
> 
> I already have some stock refinishing experience...so I may save a few extra pennies and give this a go.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya might want to give them a call first and ask how much work you have to do to put it together, make sure you DO NOT get 'metal in the white' unless you like some serious filing, grinding, temporing and polishing the metal parts.  I'd also ask what the price is because their price list is confusing at best, I'm thinking $1100 + shipping and any extras you might want.
> If you really want a part A fits part B type kit then it'll probably be more so Dixie Gun Works otherwise save up and find one already put together, sometimes it's only a couple of hundred dollars difference, you'll spend close to that just building most "kits".
Click to expand...



I was hoping that $1100 price was built,  and the kits were just parts...probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Missed out on the Traditions Davy Crockett .32 cal Squirrel Rifle kit on sale over Christmas @ MidwayUSA...going to have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Nice to see what all it entails...my next kit gun will be my first kit gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you get the kit from and I just took a look at the Traditions.........  Okay if you're not interested in even the slightest degree of authenticity, Davey Crockett never carried a percussion rifle let alone a "Plains" rifle (Hawkins style).
> Here's Dixie Gun Works, their kits are (mostly) historically accurate and easy for the novice to put together with little extra work.
> 
> Dixie Gun Works muzzleloading, blackpowder and rare antique gun supplies.
> 
> Then we get into the very historically accurate kits and finished firearms that can take hundreds of hours to fit together (like mine).  Track of the Wolf and Pecatonica are the two premier sites to find those and the price difference shows it..........
> Track of the Wolf has much, much better customer service, they're bigger, Pecatonica has great kits but their customer service leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Track of the Wolf - Muzzle Loading & Black Powder Guns Kits, Parts, Accoutrements, Rendezvous Gear & Primitive Americana
> 
> Pecatonica River Long Rifle Supply
> 
> One other thing, that Traditions you're looking at is going to be barrel heavy, the smallest caliber those rifles were made in was .45, with the same barrel bored out to a .32 cal you're going to have much more steel to carry around and hold up.  not trying to discourage you just passing on what you'll most likely encounter.
> 
> A long rifle specifically made as a squirrel gun is the Tennessee Poor Boy, comes in multiple calibers, flint and percussion, smoothbore and rifled, the barrel thicknesses match the caliber making it a fairly light longarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your heart is set on a Plains Rifle then by all means get it, again I'm just passing on information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  Authenticity isn't overly important to me...I just want a black powder small game rifle.
> 
> That said...I really like that Tennessee Poor Boy.  It's a little more than I wanted to spend for a kit,  but I can get it in .36 caliber,  which is what I really wanted in the first place.
> 
> Found this one in the white for (it looks like,  if I'm reading this correctly) $499 + shipping.
> 
> Tennessee Valley Muzzleloading
> 
> I already have some stock refinishing experience...so I may save a few extra pennies and give this a go.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya might want to give them a call first and ask how much work you have to do to put it together, make sure you DO NOT get 'metal in the white' unless you like some serious filing, grinding, temporing and polishing the metal parts.  I'd also ask what the price is because their price list is confusing at best, I'm thinking $1100 + shipping and any extras you might want.
> If you really want a part A fits part B type kit then it'll probably be more so Dixie Gun Works otherwise save up and find one already put together, sometimes it's only a couple of hundred dollars difference, you'll spend close to that just building most "kits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping that $1100 price was built,  and the kits were just parts...probably wishful thinking.
Click to expand...

Yeah, most "kits" nowadays are not like the kits of old, most people building kits these days are looking for authenticity so the kits come with a lot of work involved, specifically if you're doing flintlock.  Now Dixie Gun Works has a percussion Kentucky in .32 for $625 (on sale), $595 for a flintlock











The main reason they're so "cheap" is they're very plainly made and most reenactors/living historians won't touch em, they prefer the Pennsylvania, Virginia, Carolina and Tennessee rifles not to mention Hawkins, Lemans and Northwest Trade Guns.  

This is a Pennsylvania (Bedford County style) long rifle, much prettier and much more expensive.


----------



## Missourian

That's still in my price range...appreciate the help Ringel05.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and here's the CVS taken apart.


 Finally finished the CVA.  Here's the finished product.


----------



## Crixus

Ringel05 said:


> Ordered a new Pietta 1860 Colt Army, should be here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I'm seriously considering a replica (Uberti) 1866 Winchester Yellow Boy chambered in 44-40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorta considering a 1760 Tulle Fusil de Chasse.  It's a kit from Track of the Wolf, the French voyager gun which was used extensively up through the Rev War.  One of the precursors to our Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I might pick up a 1858 Remington Revolving Carbine (Uberti made reproduction).



Good choices. I had a yellow boy in 44-40 my dad gave me. And I like that kit gun also.  I'm building a modern death machine in 50 Beowolf. Cool but not bear as sexy as those in need your list.


----------

